# UK bird couriers?



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Does anyone know of any trustworthy bird couriers in the UK?

Many thanks,
Ali


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Ali,

I used Amtrac to send a pigeon to Cynthia in the past. They collect and it and they provided the carrier box. It was delivered very early the next morning. It cost me £30.00 in 2007.

Janet


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

janet i think amtrac have gone bust but i am not sure


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Thank you, I need someone who can take crows as well as pigeons, I found one last year, but have lost them again so maybe they went bust, they were £150 and were the cheapest I found  Devon to Kent.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

£150 for how many that seems a very expensive ride i have got 10 sprint pigeons coming to me from west midlands it will cost £49 they are called uk pigeon couiers all the replys i have read said good stuff i would give it a try


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't know Amtrac had gone bust, sorry about that. There was a depot five minutes away from me, wondered why I hadn't seen any containers lately.


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

They wouldn't take crows though would they?




james fillbrook said:


> £150 for how many that seems a very expensive ride i have got 10 sprint pigeons coming to me from west midlands it will cost £49 they are called uk pigeon couiers all the replys i have read said good stuff i would give it a try


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

you could give it a chance i do not think so sorry


----------

